# Ancalagon vs gothmog



## Turin_Turambar (Jul 3, 2021)

you think who would win? ancalagon the black or gothmog lord of balrogs?


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 3, 2021)

Barolgs vs Dragons, which is stronger?


As you've known that these 2 guys were all ranked top classes for Morgoth's order of combat, yet it seems that Dragons were always his final trump cards(Like the battle of unnumbered tears as well as the War of Wrath). Yet when it comes to combat performance, Barolgs seem to be stronger, the...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elthir (Jul 4, 2021)

If they smashed into each other very violently you might get *Ancalagoth* . . . then nobody wings . . .

. . . I mean wins 🐾


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 4, 2021)

I vote Ancalagoth for many reasons not listed here.


----------

